# Bunnies and pussycats in the sun



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

We had a lovely day yesturday relaxing in the garden 

Betula giving Saffy a little kiss under the apple tree 

















































































Crystal is scared of tinkerbell, she is desperate to say hello but crystal just runs away from her!! lol escuse tinks bald patch, shes had mites  its getting much better now, shes having her cream on.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic pictures :thumbup1: The bunnies and kitties all look very happy together


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can my two come and vacation in your garden? Its fantastic!

Mine gets so wet ive had to put barkchips over the whole thing, so have literally no grass.

All but one of my cats get on with my buns. Molly just hisses at them and runs. Chester tries to sleepin their hay, and Mole plays with my little girl every evening.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow you are the lucky one with gorgeous rabbits and stunning cats im totally in love! :001_wub:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Im really not a cat lover, never liked them but that cat, is it Crystal is a beautiful looking cat, stunning!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lovely piccys....

I had my buns out to yesterday but only got a few piccys..


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Stunning pics of your beautiful animals!! Love the kissing photo!!!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

love the first piccie - give saffy to me!!! x


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

awe soooooooooo cute. blob on its way


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

mimi shes all mine  lol

Thanks everyone


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

What about Tinkerbell can I have her or possibly loan her for a life time???


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh - stunning rabbits and cats!!! I wish so much that my Lucy got on with my rabbits like your cats do. My Lucy can't be left with them as when the bunnies try to make friend - Lucy gets scared and often runs away - sometimes she will swipe at them. :frown2: It's not getting any better with time either.

Love your pets!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> What about Tinkerbell can I have her or possibly loan her for a life time???


lol you sound like my sister, shes always trying to steal her!!! :skep:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jaxb05 said:


> Oh my gosh - stunning rabbits and cats!!! I wish so much that my Lucy got on with my rabbits like your cats do. My Lucy can't be left with them as when the bunnies try to make friend - Lucy gets scared and often runs away - sometimes she will swipe at them. :frown2: It's not getting any better with time either.
> 
> Love your pets!!


Oh mine love eachother but i wouldnt ever leave them together unsupervised, they dont speak the same language so theres always a risk and they could hurt eachother, it is nice to be able to be out with all of them though in peace 

Thankyou x


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

why do your lovely puddy tats have harnesses on?????? i want the fluffy one lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spankingtigger said:


> why do your lovely puddy tats have harnesses on?????? i want the fluffy one lol


lol because they are housecats, Betula loves walking out on her harness, i let them off now in th garden and just stay with them, Betula was a breeding queen up until she was 3 when i adopted her so shes never been out and crystal i kept in, shes not street wise. Once we have found a house to buy it will be cat proofed so they can go in and out without going on any roads. The fluffy one is crystal, shes a tiffanie cat


----------

